# Holding valve for 1976 case 446



## mossy30oddsix (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know where I can order a holding valve or where I can get prices?


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

I would search ebay, usually a couple on there at a time, I'm not sure if you'll be able to order a new one.


----------

